# Real Patina on Copper



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

The homeowner got copper roof vents and wanted them to be aged to a verdi patina. I did a combo of Liver and an acid solution which gave the copper vents 40 years of age in about 2.5 hours. Now these will just keep getting better and better with time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful color. Reminds me of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Liver??


----------

